# I hate Hormones !!!



## oldbirdni

My body is insane !! AF has finished but I feel absolutely rubbish now , I know its hormones but normally I become ' human' a day or so after the witch visits but this month I'm still like a crazy woman , and why has the weepy crap started again ???????? Is my body ever gonna be mine again or can I expect to feel like someone else ( who i don't like !!!) forever ?????:wacko:


----------



## Mosnippy

:( hope you feel more normal soon! hormones are crap! they literally have a mind of there own! but know how you feel..am waiting for AF and feel absolutley pants :( so know the witch is going to be a B*tch this month :( 
have a chocolate...i always feel better after that :D


----------



## oldbirdni

chocolate !!! i knew I'd find the perfect solution on here thank you hun , chocolate cures all ill's I love it and its only Weds !!! 
I've had enough of me so goodness knows how OH feels !!! I know i'm being a total cowbag from hell but can't help it , he didn't put his plate in dishwasher last night and I was like a creature possessed , come on oldbird get a life its a plate!!!!! :shrug:
I feel like i'm turning into a cross between the she devil and victor meldrew!!!:haha:


----------



## moggi

Awww ladies, i'm with you on this one! 

Mmmmm chocolate, hadn't thought of that. I'm clearly not myself right now otherwise that would have been the obvious choice. Feeling like indulging in a large glass of :wine:and yes I do mean right now at 10.30am lol but can't even do that as i'm late and despite having two :bfn: a couple of days ago I don't want to risk it until the witch shows up.

PS: I don't have a drink problem lol Its the hormones......... Thats my excuse today and I'm sticking to it! :rofl:

I think I really do need help, just read through my post prior to posting and thought "who wrote that"? HELP!! :rofl:

Maybe its time to calmly step away from the laptop :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## oldbirdni

You stay right by your pc Moggi !!! all insane women welcome on this thread !! lol 
I think we should maybe buy shares in Cadbury's now though before any other ladies join us on the chocolate thing !!!! we will be worth a fortune before end of the day!! 
Do you think there is a conspiracy between AF/ HORMONES and chocolate manufactuers to keep them rich??
or horror of horrors do you think cadburys and galaxy are adding the odd hormone to their choccy just to tip the scales in their favour?????:haha::rofl:
and Moggi if your opening the Blossom Hill I'm on my way!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

so do i bloody hormones :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

HORMONES!!! who needs em?:haha: oh yeah we do !!!:dohh:


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> You stay right by your pc Moggi !!! all insane women welcome on this thread !! lol
> I think we should maybe buy shares in Cadbury's now though before any other ladies join us on the chocolate thing !!!! we will be worth a fortune before end of the day!!
> Do you think there is a conspiracy between AF/ HORMONES and chocolate manufactuers to keep them rich??
> or horror of horrors do you think cadburys and galaxy are adding the odd hormone to their choccy just to tip the scales in their favour?????:haha::rofl:
> and Moggi if your opening the Blossom Hill I'm on my way!!!!

Hmmmm hadn't thought of that, Cadbury's is literally just down the road from me too. Feel like storming in and interrogating them on our behalf lol. 

Maybe Blossom Hill time later :winkwink: I'll let you know lol.


----------



## oldbirdni

Moggi , get down that road , Im on ferry Ill be there in about 8 hours to help with interrogation ( well actually the free chocolate !) lol


----------



## moggi

Quick, hurry! lol 

I fear that by the time you join me I will have been escorted off the premises or worse! :rofl:


----------



## oldbirdni

Na we're hormonal they wouldnt mess with us!!!! lol 
just tell them to step away from the chocolate!!! and save me some !!!! lol


----------



## moggi

This is true, they won't mess with us if they know whats good for them!! lol 

Any preference to which chocolate? I've been partial to a CurlyWurly recently, think i'm going back to my childhood lol :shrug::happydance:


----------



## oldbirdni

Me too!!! love curly's !! although i'm into dunking twix in my tea just now!! gross i know but bloody good!!! :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Mmmmmm I like the sound of soggy twix, they're not Cadburys though are they unfortunately lol. I'll get you some Curly's :winkwink:


----------



## oldbirdni

oh no they arent are they ?? do you think fruit and nut bar would work the same ??? lol


----------



## moggi

I think if you're dunking into tea there is a potential choking hazzard if a nut melts free pmsl, but i'll get some for you if you want lol:thumbup:


----------



## oldbirdni

God your so clever !! wouldnt have thought of choking thingy I'll have dairy milk please !!!:haha:


----------



## moggi

Dairy Milk it is then :winkwink: I assume you want the massive slabs of it not the little teeny bars? 

Actually all this talk of chocolate is making me feel sick again. I'm not right, I think i'm genuinely ill!! lol


----------



## oldbirdni

Aw hun , how many dpo are you ? and how late are you ?? xx


----------



## oldbirdni

p.s ..... hell yes the biggest slabs of brown stuff you can find please!!! xxx lol


----------



## moggi

I'm taking bin bags with me to fill full of the stuff :winkwink:

Well I haven't been charting so don't really know when I ovulated (if I did at all) although did feel a bit more fruity around cd 14 lol. I'm not usually late and probably about 17dpo now. Got :bfn: at what I think was 14dpo and 15dpo and just waiting for the :witch: to arrive now. Hence my fraught hormonal/emotional state. Wanted to start charting this next cycle too so I'm getting rather impatient. 

I'm sure i'll be up for some CurlyWurlys later and might even have a few fruit and nuts bars now you've given me the idea. I like to think that they are a bit more healthy due to the nut and fruit content :rofl:


----------



## oldbirdni

if your not normally late that's a good sign hun , you might have O'd later than you think !! 
Yet another brilliant idea by you .... 5 bars a day and voila our 5 a day sorted !!! lol


----------



## moggi

Well this is what i'm wondering but to be honest I've tried to put the idea out of my head but keep getting little nagging doubts especially as a couple of ladies on here said the test I used wasn't great and they'd had misleading/non-existant results. OH wants me to do another test just to completely rule it out and must admit i'm tempted, but my dilemma is do I spend my diminishing funds on more tests or Blossom Hill? :rofl:

I don't feel pregnant, just hormonal. Can't remember how I felt last time I was pregnant as that was 15 years ago and I have trouble remembering how I felt 15 days ago pmsl.

As for five a day, maybe I should have been a nutrionist instead of a student nurse lol. Although with advice like that I don't think I'd get very far :rofl:


----------



## oldbirdni

I'd say your advice has been spot on this morning !! eat choc for 5 a day and and and blossom hill ....made of grapes !!! .... so we are having 6 a day !!!! pmsl !! 
do you have any other symptoms ? When i had my + in july i thought AF was coming I'd felt more pregnant the months I wasn't than when I was !!! one thing i did notice wether it was actually conected or not I don't know but the blue veins on the inside of my arms upper and lower seemed so much more prominant and dark ?? yes i know i'm weird!!


----------



## Mosnippy

aww ladies you made me giggle with your posts!! :thumbup:
just what the docter ordered...i personally dont have a preferance as long as its chocolate and there is lots of it! 

just suddenly remembered OH has kitkats in cubboard that he takes to work....wonder if he will miss..1..or 3..haha i can replace later..cba to get our of PJ's to go to shop to get other chocolate..so those kitkats days ...should i say minutes are numbered!! 

but also loving the :wine: idea! i sadly am too just waiting with batted breath for :witch: am cd29 but tested twice this morning (diff tests haha OCD!) but :bfn:


----------



## oldbirdni

As I said in first post mosnippy , I'm insane and I also believe moggi is too !!!! lol , go for the Kit kats in my opinion ...snooze you loose !!! :happydance: OH should have eaten em if he wanted em!!! lol 
I'll drink the blossom hill for you both girls , it'll be tough but I'm that kinda girl!! lol x well be a shame to waste it wouldnt it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mosnippy

insane is just great!!! you ladies are just my cuppa tea haha Moggi i see is just round the corner from me.. :D

(eatting a kitkat as I am typying...mmmmmm bliss) i might just give in and have the smirnoff ice in the fridge.. one wont hurt haha.. :D 

have you been to the hotel chocolat shops, they actually give you free chocolate when you walk in... there is only so many disguises i can do before they notice i been there 5 times already haha.


----------



## oldbirdni

well Moggi was around corner from you she is presently storming the cadbury's building for my dairy milk !! and if she isnt she should be !!! :haha:
Na one will be fine hun the second the lid comes off the bottle the calories and alcohol evaporate so you'll be just fine pmsl :headspin:
Hotel Chocolat OMG!!! chocolate Heaven !!! but to go in there i have to take out a mortgage cos you soooo can't buy just one bar can ya??? 
p.s lets swap disguises could both get another free shots!!!


----------



## moggi

Now you see I missed the fruit potential of Blossom Hill! Well done! 

I'm pretty veiny anyway (attractive not) so don't really take much notice of that where i'm concerned although i've read it can be a sign. Did have a blood test last week at uni, unrelated to TTC and she had terrible trouble, infact had to give up and thats not like me. I told her this and she thought I was doubting her ability and it all turned a bit nasty for a couple of minutes lol. I'm sure that has absolutely nothing to do with anything but it was related to veins so there you go.

Mosnippy I hadn't thought of kitkats mmmmmm, they're nice dipped in tea lol. Hope you aren't kept in limbo for too long, its doing my head in seriously! :wacko:

oldbirdni pmsl @ snooze you loose and thankyou for the kind offer to drink on my behalf, how considerate lol.

Oooh better get off to Cadbury's, times ticking on!

I shall return later to distribute my loot :winkwink:


----------



## moggi

Mosnippy said:


> insane is just great!!! you ladies are just my cuppa tea haha Moggi i see is just round the corner from me.. :D

Oh yeah I am! You can accompany me to Cadbury's if you like. We can carry more that way :winkwink:


----------



## oldbirdni

ohhh Moggi 's gonna be the chocolate fairy !!! whoo hooooooo !!! way to go girl!! :thumbup:
are you gonna test again or just wait ? 
no word of a lie when i got BFP in july i bought another 6 double packs over the next week to keep checking!!! OH would have gone mental if he knew !!! ( was cornual ectopic ) so have promised myself that i'm not gonna do that again just gonna do the one test ....... but then I said i wasnt gonna eat chocolate anymore ......bah pants!!!!! :haha:


----------



## moggi

Awwww sorry to hear about your ectopic :hugs: How far along were you when you found out? I had a chemical earlier this year so I promised myself not to test again until at least day af was due which is what I did this month. Prob will do another test just to completely rule it out although it doesn't answer the question where is the witch? Maybe i'll bump into her at Cadburys lol (I really have lost it now haven't I?):wacko:

Don't feel bad about the chocolate, as we've already established its one of our five a day lol cocoa comes from a plant, therefore chocolate is a derivitive of a plant............ just like fruit and veg..........makes sense to me lol :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mosnippy

Sure moggi meet you there will syncronise watches an rendezvous at the pick up point! They won't know what hit em!! Never mess with hormonal woman on mission!! 

I am terrible keep poas ! Just invade lol tortureeeee just given up now an have to wait ... The things we do!! 

Oldbirdy I like your thinking.. Pmsl @ calories an alcohol evaporate!! And it's after 12 so bottoms up lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Don't forget it got dairy in aswell which is essential :)


----------



## oldbirdni

It was a long drawn out process moggi , was told all was ok at 4.5- 5 weeks , but wasn't so had two ops one exploratory and one major and 3 shots of methotrexate along the way !! took over 5 weeks to get sorted in end , have to wait till oct before we ttc . because of surgery but mainly the metho shots , so I'm filling up on folic acid , wheatgerm oil and wine !! lol :thumbup:


----------



## oldbirdni

OIIII!!!! think we've established the dairy milk is mine ummmmm ??? :haha:
and as i'm so far away i think its only fair you both snaffle me some bars on your joint mission!!!!


----------



## oldbirdni

Moggi ---- if you see the witch on your travels send her in the direction of the mens toilets let em visit them for a bloody change!!! lol


----------



## moggi

Mosnippy said:


> Don't forget it got dairy in aswell which is essential :)

You're absolutely correct! I love it :happydance:

As for Cadburys raid, rendevous at 16.00hrs at designated point :winkwink: I'll be the one with a copious amount of bin liners and the harrassed pms/don't mess with me type look :rofl:

oldbirdni: Sounds absolutely awful :hugs: Glad you are here to tell the tale though and wishing you lots of luck for the future :flower: 

I'm really going to have to go in a sec, Cadburys is calling lol :happydance:


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> OIIII!!!! think we've established the dairy milk is mine ummmmm ??? :haha:
> and as i'm so far away i think its only fair you both snaffle me some bars on your joint mission!!!!

Don't panic, there is enough for everyone :winkwink: lol


----------



## oldbirdni

thanks hun , was a bit scary but feeling positive again now ( well as positive as 44 year old ttc can!! ) 
thanks for the giggles moggi really cheered me up .... and toucha my dairy milk and theres gonna be troublea !!! lol


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> Moggi ---- if you see the witch on your travels send her in the direction of the mens toilets let em visit them for a bloody change!!! lol

Now that would be amusing, they'd all be rushing to the hospital thinking they were dying! :rofl:


----------



## oldbirdni

can you imagine ??????/ men and AF !!! HILARIOUS my Oh nearly passes out with a paper cut !!!! men who'd have em ?????:dohh:


----------



## Mosnippy

god.. men are bad enough when they get flu can you imagine if they have AF to deal with haha! 

aww Oldbird you have had a rough year..but never fear chocolate is near! haha well when we snatch it that is...


----------



## oldbirdni

Hey mosnippy your a poet and didnt know it !!! :flower:
Im on the mend now , was tough but getting there now and you girls have helped me no end x


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> thanks hun , was a bit scary but feeling positive again now ( well as positive as 44 year old ttc can!! )
> thanks for the giggles moggi really cheered me up .... and toucha my dairy milk and theres gonna be troublea !!! lol

A bit scary is an understatement I'd say but glad you're feeling positive now :hugs: Thanks too, I've had a good giggle, just what I needed :thumbup:

AND please don't worry nobody is going to touch your designated stash :winkwink:

Don't get me started on men lol, my oh said the other day when I was apprehensive about testing "do you want me to do the test"? I just looked at him and said "I hope you said that to be amusing as i'm so nervous"? He paused for a bit and then said "no actually I didn't" so I said "How the hell is you doing a test going to help"? Then it took several seconds to register his faux pas. 

I can only conclude that this was his attempt at being supportive, but this was also the point that I thought to myself "Oh Dear, do I really want your child"? :rofl:


----------



## moggi

Mosnippy said:


> god.. men are bad enough when they get flu can you imagine if they have AF to deal with haha!
> 
> aww Oldbird you have had a rough year..but never fear chocolate is near! haha well when we snatch it that is...

I hope you're getting ready, 16.00hrs is fast approaching :winkwink: lol


----------



## oldbirdni

Moggi that made me pmsl !! only a man could say something like that !!! god if he could get a positive on a poas you'd be worth a bloody fortune!!!! lol hell I'd marry him!!!:rofl::rofl::headspin:


----------



## oldbirdni

ACTUALLY ... no one oh is more than enough especially when they dont know how to load a dishwasher!!!!!


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> Moggi that made me pmsl !! only a man could say something like that !!! god if he could get a positive on a poas you'd be worth a bloody fortune!!!! lol hell I'd marry him!!!:rofl::rofl::headspin:

I know, he actually had the chance to redeem himself too by saying it was just a joke but didn't. Honestly, I give up. It was also him who asked me if af had started yet yesterday and when I said no he said oh well maybe its the menopause then. Thanks pmsl, love you too! :growlmad: 

I thought my ex husband was a numpty but i'm sure even he wouldn't have come out with that lol. I know how to pick them don't I? To be fair though OH is usually very loving, supportive and attentive I think his brain just goes awol sometimes (typical man).

Ooooh really got to go! Catch you ladies later :flower: Thanks so much for the giggles x


----------



## Mosnippy

lol men hey.. cant live with them and cant kill em either! haha 

i had to dash this afternoon..mother in law emergency...think i would rather have af haha bless her! 

soooo which factory we ripping off tommorrow? local brewery??


----------



## oldbirdni

Ah sod It mosy I think we aim big and just go tesco or asda !!! They have everythng under one roof ... Choc wine and poas !!! And when we get our bfp we can raid the baby aisle too !!!! Lol :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Mosnippy

clever thinking oldbird... is it wrong to want to eat chocolate so early??? 
witch is on her way :( i know cause i crave chocolate all day everday...sigh... oh well! kitkat for breakfast it is haha. need my comfort food sniff sniff


----------



## moggi

I don't think its ever too early to eat chocolate :winkwink: lol


----------



## oldbirdni

Hell no eat away !!!! I'm eyeing up what's left of the bread a d butter pudding I made my daughter last night ... That and a cuppa what a way to start a Thursday. !! Lol x ere I don't know what's going on with me but I was so knackered last night I was in bed asleep by 7 o clock !!! Hormones again do you think ? Cd 11 now ??? Or is it official I'm just a lazy hormonal miserable old bag ???? Lol


----------



## Mosnippy

just blame it on hormones anyway... haha they are the guilty party in anything i have just come to realise. well in my books they are haha .i fell asleep on the sofa last night ...who said romance is dead haha.. 
god so not in the mood to work..i think woman should get hormones days they can take ... im wiriting a letter to the PM


----------



## moggi

There must have been something in the air last night as I was knackered too. I love the idea of taking hormone days off although I think I'd be off more than I was in pmsl. 

BTW: Its official, I'm not well. Can't even face chocolate today :nope:


----------



## Mosnippy

No no no...quick we need an iv of hot chocolate hocked up stat..patient going into severve withdrawals... go go go!!

i had to go to pure caffeine drink this morning...nooo motivation what so ever..thought mondays where suppose to be the blue days..now its Blue Thursday??


----------



## moggi

Oh god, we have got it bad haven't we? :wacko:

:hug:


----------



## Mosnippy

we need :wine:get drunk :drunk: laugh our heads off :rofl:
as laughter is the best medicine 
so that we :gun: and :grr: the :witch:..therefore no more :sleep: and more :sex:

haha can you tell i am so interested in my telecon that i am on???

haha


----------



## moggi

lol Yay! I'm up for all that!

Your post reminded me of one of those secret message things when I was a kid where you had to work it out by interpreting the pictures lol.

This sums me up so far today:
:wacko: :growlmad: :dohh: :cry: :sick: :hissy: :devil: :coffee: :shrug: :sleep:

Not neccessarily in that order, but you get the idea lol


----------



## oldbirdni

Yeah it's the damn hormones. !! I'm just waiting at docs for my final review ( hopefully ! ) before I go back to work after 10 long weeks recovery , I go back on Tuesday and hand notice in same day , I got phone call while I was off offering me a better job more money more holidays etc wasn't gonna take it but found out a girl I work with is expecting same week as I'd have been due and it hit me like a freight train , cowardly I know leaving but been such an emotional time I don't think I can do the next 6 months just now x


----------



## oldbirdni

Moggi... You definitely need medical attention love , your letting the hormonal witches of eastwick down by being off chocolate !! Lol xx


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> Yeah it's the damn hormones. !! I'm just waiting at docs for my final review ( hopefully ! ) before I go back to work after 10 long weeks recovery , I go back on Tuesday and hand notice in same day , I got phone call while I was off offering me a better job more money more holidays etc wasn't gonna take it but found out a girl I work with is expecting same week as I'd have been due and it hit me like a freight train , cowardly I know leaving but been such an emotional time I don't think I can do the next 6 months just now x


Hope all goes well, i'm thinking of you :hugs:

I don't think you're cowardly at all, when you're recovering from something you need to try and remove all potential trigger situations as much as possible. Easier said than done I know and if this new job pays more etc then that has to be a bonus. That sounds a bit flippant but its really not meant that way. Think the hormones are causing me to be less than articulate lol :hugs::hugs:

As for chocolate thing, I think it might be a virus, feel ok just off and sick still :wacko: I'll be back on form asap :winkwink:


----------



## oldbirdni

Ah thanks hun , yes I know I'm doing the right thing for me just now , but feel bad about being off for like 9 weeks and then handing notice in on day i go back !!! but its what i need to do just now :wacko:

And I'll be my usual helpful self Moggi , I'll suffer and eat all your unwanted chocolate until you feel better , can't do better than that can i????:happydance:


----------



## moggi

I know what you mean, i'd be the same but you need to put yourself first :flower:

Thank you so much, I don't know what I'd do without you to drink my Blossom Hill and eat my chocolate :hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

well what can i say i'm just that kinda girl!!! lol I suffer for my friends !!!


----------



## moggi

Lol I'll be more than happy to repay the favour in the future should you ever need my assistance :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hormones = hell. The last cycle I had monstrous PMS from CD#21 and then a really weird short period which lasted 1.5 days instead of the usual 5 and THEN had post-menstrual madness, which I've never had before, for a few days after. Bah. Normally I get raging PMS and then once the witch arrives :witch: all is virtually back to normal. This time I was suicidal - no kidding, it was THAT bad. I don't want that next time thanks very much.


----------



## moggi

I know about the pms thing, I've been feeling full on GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR for nearly 2 and a half weeks, been praying for :witch: to arrive and release me lol. Not sure how much more I can take this month :wacko:


----------



## oldbirdni

I know exactly where you are coming from with how you feel with pms . I had this for almost a year getting worse each month , I recorded how i felt every day in the run up to AF over the course of three or four months , I had the same feelings as you , the deep despair , the depression , the temper, the irrational feelings etc . I was given flouroxatine 40mg after being diagnosed with having PMDD . It is caused by a significant hormonal imbalance during my cycle , the meds leveled them out over the course of 3 months ( and I'm convinced that this is how i fell pregnant !!!) since my ectopic in july my hormones have screwed again , but back on meds so I'm holding onto the hope that in next 2-3 weeks i'll end up normal again but until that there is blossom hill ( thanks Moggi and Mosnippy ) and copius amounts of chocolate!! xx


----------



## Mosnippy

ohh i was on fluxotine! thanks to ex-hubby! 
hope all goes well with your dr appointment! haaatteee themn! and as for the new job thing! good luck and you shouldnt feel guilty! that life!! (ooh im singing that song in my head now haha) sorry slight run off topic! you have had a tough year..and you have to be selfish and think of yourself and do what you need to do to make you happy and back to your old self...(and i dont mean old as in age old haha)

and normal is over rated and boring luv... who wants to be normal?? the best people i reckon are the slightly insane haha (take me..ok maybe that is why people avoid me...hmmm food for thought...) anyway... im so distracted today!

moggi i feel the same..my poor oh doesnt know where to hug me or leave me..bless him! never thought i would wish for the witch to arrive!!! good thing i am sitting otherwise would fall over from disbelief! 

arghhh kitkat time!! :D:D


----------



## oldbirdni

I don't think there is any danger of me being 'normal ' !!! but I'll not be quite as neurotic as i normally am, and my oh can come home minus a flack jacket and helmet waving a white flag before he comes through the door !!!:haha:


----------



## oldbirdni

P.S now on second helping of bread and butter pud !!!! x


----------



## Mosnippy

good girl! haha im so pumped on caffeine haha not good really but good..if that makes sense!

at least i am working lol well atempting to lol


----------



## Mosnippy

found this..which i think should be added to the smilies list...not sure how you do that???:shrug:

but thought it was appropriate :D
 



Attached Files:







SmileyValentineDayLoveChocolate.gif
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mosnippy

haha oops didnt know it said stuff haha


----------



## oldbirdni

I'm proud of you Mosy !! work ??? what is that ??? ....... I'm about to rediscover that on Tuesday !!! I am watching Loose women .... I live life in the bus lane me!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
and what for this ( shock horror !!!) actually not sure I should be admitting this ..... Ive got tickets to go and see Dolly Parton tonight ( yes yes i know girls .... but to rescue my reputation I'm going to see Rhianna at end of month !!!) what can I say I have ecliptic taste in music !!!!!! lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## oldbirdni

where did you find that Mosy its brill .... i love you too !!!lol :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## oldbirdni

but not as much as curly wurly's !!! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

hahah awww i actually like her too...shhhhh dont tell anyone! working 9 till 5 ..la la la la la la la la... awww good tunes! hehehe 

welllll on the work front..my OH says i dont really haha he reckons im jammy..as i work from home..well meant to ..but..but...tooo many distractions!! haha hence the caffeine! atleast i dont run the risk of killing colleagues who p*ss me offf!!! hehe


----------



## Mosnippy

this is what i mean by distractions... i was googling chocolate smileys haha..


----------



## oldbirdni

so i'm not the only sad soul !!!! thats a relief !!! 
working from home ohhh i wish ..... bread and butter pud on tap ....heaven !!! you do know though that if you kill someone during pmt its fine , the courts wont touch ya or should that be wouldnt dare touch ya???:haha::thumbup:


----------



## Mosnippy

dont tell me that....im typing up my hit list as we speak...hmmmm now... problem...to many at no:1 damnit... if i am silent for a while you know im off executing my list ...hahah ooo unintentional pun there...executing haha get it??

so Oldbird you in ireland then?? love the irish accent! just btw :D


----------



## oldbirdni

I have the answer to that problem 1a,1b,1c etc then you can just work your way down the number 1 list !!!! although i'm struggling with 1a should it be OH or AF ?????
Yeah I'm in Northern Ireland , OH is an Nor'n Irish man !!! let me tell ya they come with issues of their own believe me!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mosnippy

:rofl: oh you crack me up! lol but really that is all men???

so you not irish then? haha

im south african lthat has been in uk for last 7 years :D


----------



## oldbirdni

hell no I'm not from here !!!! 
I'm from England orginally but lived in scotland for years and years , came over here 2 years ago !!! 
trust me Nor'n Irish men are a breed of their very own !!!! I thought it was just mine till i spoke to girls at work and it would appear its in the genes here !!! ( and i want a half irish baby ??? ) girls over here are ok but blokes are spoilt by their mothers !!!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

lol oh god you do have your work cut out for you then! 

well atleast it would be half irish :) not 100%


----------



## oldbirdni

Now that is true ! And if it's a girl we've got it Sussed !!! If it's a boy god help me !!! Lol x my man thinks one of his 5 a day is a pint of magners cos it's made of apples. !! Hahahaha


----------



## Mosnippy

hahah welll....in theory you can get a way with it haha..it does make sense lol 

just like chocolate is a veggie as it comes from a bean :D


----------



## Mosnippy

how did your afternoon go ladies? just wanted to say before logging off my pc to have a lovely evening!
oldbird enjoy dolly tonight! sing out loud for me if she does 9 till 5 hehe ok?? 
mossy you been missed today... hope you feel better! 
i am off shopping with OH tonight..cant be bad as its his card we taking haha. 
chat soon ladies
x


----------



## oldbirdni

Dolly was mazin!!! blasted 9 to 5 for ya Mosy , and joelene and islands in the stream !! i gave it lalldi for us all !!! still buzzin from it and also from our lovely friend... Moggi's fab news !!! whoo hoo I'm so excited for her !!! xxx :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::friends:


----------



## Mosnippy

I know just read it!!!! it has cheered my friday up ! best news!! wished i didnt oversleep this morning (bugger about working from home haha) 
we going to be aunties oldbird haha 

glad you had a great time at dolly! i need a night out like that! all i have to look forward to today is my mother inlaws this afternoon to change her dressings on her leg! arghhhh fun fun fun!


----------



## oldbirdni

The youngest aunties on here of course!!!! was so excited when i got the message I nearly opened a bottle of blossom hill ....WELL it is Friday !!! opted for a celebratory choccy bar instead !! :thumbup:
Have to say I recommend Dolly's show , for her age she is bloody amazing ... and my god Im sure she had scaffolding under her costumes to hold those ' THINGS' in position !!!!:happydance::haha:AND how can a 64 year old woman have a waist smaller than my ankle ?????


----------



## Mosnippy

hahah ok she is a bit of a barbie doll...she does love the ol plastic surgery! atleast we Au Natural hey? 

and of course the youngest hehe and the best!! haha (if i do say so myself))
oooooo chocolateeeee now that is a great idea! (im bummed i didnt think of that)

hate oversleeppping fuzzy in the head still haha


----------



## oldbirdni

Believe me if i could have a waist and rack like hers i'd be a surgeon right now!!!!! :haha: Moggi you'll be having a chest like hers soon !!!!! hahahaha without the aid of surgery !!!! 
I'm so excited for you .... mosy you and me better get on with it so the hormonal witches of eastwick can all move across to other forum together !!! 
Mosy never fear I knew you werent with it this morning so i helped you out and had a bar for you too !!!! blossom hill for moggi and choc for you god Im a saint !!! ( and if i carry on like this i'm gonna be a bloody huge saint at that !!!) :happydance:


----------



## Mosnippy

hahah awww you are the best! i now dub the St OldBird...saviour of hips and thighs! (well mine anyway haha) 

i do have a bottle of coke tho? soo healthy!! nothing like sugarry pop drink for breakfast to get the ol body ticking! 
i am thinking i need toast...nice toast and pate...that is what i am craving...

i am meeting a friend tommorrow who is 13 weeks preggies (yay for me) haha and she is going to lend me her clearblue fertility thingy..she said it got her first time..soooo yes we need to get our uteruses in gear so we can catch up to Moggi.. imagine if we all preggies same time...bump buddies for life!!!

awwww am allll mushy now....sniff sniff! haha


----------



## oldbirdni

st oldbird !! yeah i like that !!!! god i'm so humble!!lol 
Ive got a clear blue thingy too , haven't used it for months think i'm gonna dust it off again!!! can't do anything till Oct cycle though ... have to wait till the damn injection is out my system ( not to mention the blossom hill !!!!) but I'm going on to ebay to get my sticks this morning !!! where are you in your cycle now i'm day 12 and think i'm getting to that point ewcm started this morning so OH gonna need to keep his distance this month ....damn it !!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

ohh that is sooo poooo :( damnit you have to wait so long awwww... what injections are you on? or were on? 

im cd31! so any moment AF willl come a knocking... i am not so regular thanks to PCOS...so i am between 28 and 35 days..depends how she feels that month... i think i O on cd17 had ewcm..(you can tell its 1st month ttc haha .so af should be soon..we only BD once this month...:(:( shocking i know... 

but...it had nothing to do with me being accident prone most of the month and either falling over on kitchen tiles, falling down stairs or falling off table..(long story haha) so i been a bit of a tit as OH would say... if ther eis a bean poor things been a stunt double! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

oh i just bought some test from ebay they are super sensitive ones 10miul (or something haha) 
they were really cheap..so hope they are ok..10 of them for only 1.80 or summat.


----------



## oldbirdni

1.80 for 10 ??? are they second hand??????? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mosnippy

haha i hope not!!! ewwwwwwwwwwww...

you know you put me right off now hahah

i can send you the item number 300358864151...lol so you can have a look? ok they might be a complete waste of time...but i like to poas lol might as well be cheap ones haha


----------



## oldbirdni

I had 3 shots of methotrexate between op1 and open surgery for cornual ectopic in july , so doc says it too dangerous for baby to fall pregnant within three months of last shot so not gonna risk it ! 
its pants though cos i feel healed inside now but again i suppose giving it another month will help the cut through the uterus heal properly , they have said there is a chance of uterine rupture with next pregnancy but they said they'll keep and eye on me if and when it happens x


----------



## oldbirdni

cheers chicki Ill look now cos once i start peeing on those things i can't stop !!! lol 
remember if packets open when you get em ....... :rofl::rofl::rofl:ewwwwy !!


----------



## Mosnippy

OMG , atleast you know you will be well looked after...when your little bean arrives (i am not going to say if...as it will happen :) all about the possitive to day)

i am also a high risk when i fall preggies... thanks to the BCP i got DVT an clots in lungs few years back..so i will be on blood thinning injections everyday when i am finally up the duff! but they do check you all the time so its reassuring that you get extra attention! in a way!


ok bitchy moment..ok not so much bitchy as shock..there is a lady that comment on moggis post about BFP that has 10 kids and she is ttc 11??? 11?? i feel for her uterus!


----------



## oldbirdni

Are we cloned ?? I had an embolism after my daughter 18 years ago ?????? yeah i saw that and thought same , god love her !!!! 
Today is positive friday !!! monday can be crap again but today i agree thanks to moggi that from now on fridays are to be known as big fat positive fridays!!!! x


----------



## oldbirdni

talking of Moggi >>>. where are you bird???? you can't have disappeared already we miss you xxxx


----------



## Mosnippy

omg! how weird is that!!! it was an awful experiance..haha hopefullly never to be repeated!!! i was stuck in dubai for a month as i was flying back from south africa when it happened...lol 

i think she is probably sleeping..i saw she posted the messages late last night!

but yes not the same without the 3rd musketeer!!

like it BFPF :D lol


----------



## oldbirdni

Dubai ??? only you !!! i was stuck in scotland ....... bahhh !! 
BFPF how cool we have a new code that only the three musky's know about ! :thumbup:
Can't get my act together this morning ,got up and took cherub to college and came home had choccy and tea and havent done a thing and i love it !!! 
back to work on Tuesday so am enjoying my time on here and not gonna feel guilty about it one bit!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,wen I read your thread I just want to run to the biscuit tin :haha:But there's never anything in it lol,:hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

oh i hear you! and yes only me haha the things we have to go through as a woman! 

i feel the same.. cant be bothered with work lol so enjoy your time while you can..

do you only have your daughter? i must be insane as my OH has 4 kids ..and boy a handful haha.. bles they all good kids tho..luckily, and now we going to start again with a baby... need myhead read! lol 

i am still in my pj's lol dialed into a meeting but on here haha god! bring on weekend!


----------



## oldbirdni

good morning desperado , come and share mine i've be dubbed st oldbird by moggi and mosy cos i selflessly offer to eat their chocolate and drink their blossom hill when they dont feel like it ,, so plenty here to share im just that kinda gal !!!! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

morning desperado welcome to the snacking clan haha 

you know what..forgot i got biscuits!!! haha kitkats are history but i have hobnobs!!! yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## oldbirdni

No love i have an 18 year old a 17 year old and a 15 year old!!! two girls and a boy, OH doesnt have any kidiwinks hence being on here !!! 
I got dressed to take herself to college but thats it ,, minging old bird that i am and its your fault if i didnt enjoy chatting id have had a shower by now!!!:shrug::dohh:


----------



## Mosnippy

haha we be minging together ok! haha

happy to take the blame lol i blame you too as i should be working lol

ohh wow that is awesome... my 'Step kiddies' are 17, 15, 11 and 8... 3 girls on boy... the boy is the 17 year old. i dont have and kiddies so hence oh has to comply haha


----------



## oldbirdni

a lil bean for you makes 5!!! ive got a feeling you'll be next of the musky's with BFP can feel it in my water !!! 
so when you getting the cbfm from your pal ? make sure its before day 5 of your cycle cos you can adjust it up to day 5 but after that i get all confused !!


----------



## Mosnippy

wow your water??? thats magical water..bottle it and sell it...lol

aww think it will be a while for me. i need to stop being a clutz and falling off things lol that stops me from BD my dear OH lol.. 

i get it tommorrow which is just great as hopefully the witch should be here tommorrow or soon.. at some point when she can fit me into her busy schedule!

i hope i can figure it out lol.. i dont want to scare OH with all the baby making gadgets..


----------



## oldbirdni

its easy enough to use hun , and you don't need to tell OH , as long as you poas at same time everyday and test within an hour either way of time you first set your day 1 of cycle so as you work from home you can set it for 9 or 10am and he won't stress !! x


----------



## oldbirdni

gonna sell my water on ebay !!! itll pay for my poas tests !!


----------



## Mosnippy

cool...i do like my gadgets so does make sense i would have one for baby making lol. 

i am pants when it comes to doing things same time everyday lol gonna have to set an alarm ... but what is stressing me is.. i have to go to london for a week thanks to work!!! from the 25th and know my damn luck i will O when i am away and cant do anything about it!!! bless OH said he will send me a turkey baster filled if that happens lol... sooo sexy lol


----------



## Mosnippy

OMG all got in my head now is a deep male voice going..yeah baby make love to the turkey baster! 

i am not well!!


----------



## oldbirdni

that's a bummer but if AF doesnt start for a few days you might just be back in time for O , if not get OH down to London for a dirty hotel few days !!! 
as for cbfm you'll manage it'll become obsessional trust me , waiting for the 'egg 'to appear !!! lol


----------



## oldbirdni

now i have tooo !!!! lol barry white springs to mind !!!


----------



## Mosnippy

lol yeahhhh good idea!!! 

hope moggi is ok?? far to quiet from her!! maybe she is at the dr.. how can we be the 3 muskys with only 2?? haha

i think we scared desperado off haha oopppsss


----------



## oldbirdni

on the up side ...turkey baster wouldnt take as much time or effort !!! :haha:


----------



## oldbirdni

I know I'm getting worried about moggi now not like her not to be here hope she's ok . 
despardo is another irish bird she wouldnt be scared off easily !!! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

trueee lol 

man i got noooo motivation...off to get :coffee: and the hobnobs...they going down!! lol


----------



## Desperado167

oldbirdni said:


> I know I'm getting worried about moggi now not like her not to be here hope she's ok .
> despardo is another irish bird she wouldnt be scared off easily !!! lol

No I am still here ,:haha:Just down gettin a cuppa and found a pack of Jaffa cakes ,:hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

good girl despardo glad youve joined us , we still having a few hormonal moments but seem to have discovered a cure ....... copious amounts of chocoalte and giggles :haha:!!!


----------



## oldbirdni

ere ..... wheres my tea you pair ??????


----------



## Mosnippy

just brewed it oldbird on its way to you... 

i am loosing my mind... came from the kitchen sat down...forgot my cuppa...alll the way back..sat down..forgot my hobnobs haha soo all the way back..hate that lol 

so cuppa with chocolate hobnobs..aww the life lol


----------



## Mosnippy

i am never gonna loose weight.. when you have kids there is always crap in the house lol which is really a god send when i have my choco cravings.. lol


----------



## Mosnippy

aww just remembered the best part about going to london end of the month..i get to munch on my best friend gorgeous little boy who is 2&1/2 months old... yayyyyy .. although the maternal strings will tuggggg hard lol


----------



## oldbirdni

doh blonde moment ???? lol well i'm gonna put kettle on cos think mine might be a tad cold by time it gets here unless of course my irish pal drives quick !!!:thumbup: ohh could go a hobknob ( a packet that is not just one biccy!!) you are a bad influence mosy !!!


----------



## oldbirdni

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:hahahahahhaa just look how i spelt hob Knob !!!! Ive got :sex:on the brain !!!!:haha:


----------



## oldbirdni

holding him will rub the :dust:onto you and then you can pass it on through here !


----------



## Mosnippy

ehehe... i would send those too..but they might not be as nice when they get there!! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

:haha:knob!! well a chocolate one of those would diff up the appeal althought the :spermy: would never get to where it needs to lol!!

here is the best i can do! enjoy
 



Attached Files:







IMG00157-20110916-1219.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## oldbirdni

oohh your awful good to me ta hun !!! you have remembered havent you that on a friday there are no calories in anything and if you break bicci in half calories leak out so always go for broken biscuits !!!:haha:


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhhhh is it!! :thumbup: see no no no no no that is bad! i am going to binge now!

but its ok..if i break em in half they be alright :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## oldbirdni

gotta collect cherub from college half day today ( most days actually !) hold that hobKnob I'll be back in a little while xxx get some bloody work done!!!! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

yes mum!!!! actually you right need to do some hehe..ok see you soon!!!


----------



## oldbirdni

back soon !!! xx


----------



## Mosnippy

ok i tried working..that didnt work.... im bored miss my BNBBFF's!!!! 

saddo i am lol :(


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> I know I'm getting worried about moggi now not like her not to be here hope she's ok .
> despardo is another irish bird she wouldnt be scared off easily !!! lol

Awww I am here!! lol :hugs:

Had to go into uni for a Basic life Support update session, jump on manequins and peform mouth to mouth and chest compressions in front of lecturer and rest of group. Believe me it was the last thing I felt like doing this morning, but it was mandatory :wacko:


----------



## Mosnippy

yayyyy glad you back! our 3rd musky!!! but now take it easy ..you got our bean to think of now lol (notice I said our bean!! hehe)

you were missseeedd!! but we will excuse you!


----------



## oldbirdni

Im back !!! hellloo girls ..... so glad your on here moggi , was wondering if your ok !! and madam ..you shouldnt be snoggin strangers in your condition .... plastic or not !!:haha::happydance:


----------



## Mosnippy

:haha::haha: she is up the duff not frigid hahah


yayayyyy glad you back..was loosing the will toooo carry on.... haha


----------



## oldbirdni

hahahahaha .... have you seen those resus dummies ?? i think even with all the surging hormones going on just now I'd still rather snog a skunk !!!! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

lol ok...bad image in my head right now...too funny..skunk lips..


----------



## oldbirdni

don't knock it till youve tried it !!!:haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mosnippy

:haha: i have done some things in my life...but ummmmmmmm will pass haha

hows your afternoon been?? 

i am feeling really :cry::sleep:can only say its the :witch: she better flipping hurry up lol 

ohh that reminds me need to complain to macdonalds... gotta love pms!!


----------



## oldbirdni

Ive been a busy girl this afternoon , picked no1 daughter , went to tesco and have come home , got dinner started and now talking to my pals !! lol I live life in the bus lane eh :thumbup:
have to take cherub to get hair cut and coloured at 5 , she costs me a fortune !! :shrug:


----------



## oldbirdni

what has ronald mcdonald done to upset your hormones mosy??? :wacko:


----------



## Mosnippy

in the bus lane!! that is classic i am going to steal it and use it!!! thanks!

aww kids hey gotta love em!! and hair is not cheap to start with! even i dread having mine done! 

well... probably seems really stupid but..still haha we went to try the 1955 burger and i was highly disgusted that i only had two really tiny pieces of bacon and not even a half a teaspoon of the onions...it just got my blood boiling... haha my poor OH was just laughing at me..and going yes dear..yes dear.. as i babbled on and on and onnnnn...lol i wasnt having it! you pay for a burger that should look like they have advertised!!

right??? haha


----------



## oldbirdni

exactly !!! but burgers never look like they do on the menu do they ? go for it girl you might get some freebies !!! 
you can borrow my line anytime chick !! 
this bloody hair trip is gonna cost 50 quid !!!! damn it !! id be better off shaving her head !:happydance:


----------



## oldbirdni

and excuse me ...... have you worked at all today mosy ??????? :blush::blush::coffee::sleep:


----------



## Mosnippy

lol sinead o connor style...actually even demmi moore! let me know how that turns out lol.. if she is anything like my eldest..oh god help us...(ok i say my eldest but she is not really lol just think of them as my own) 

that is what i said to OH...freeebiieessss...ill share of course if i get any :) just cause im nice like that...lol it might depend on what they give me...if anything lol


----------



## Mosnippy

:blush: maybe....ok fine :nope: you got me!!! but but but... its friday!!!!! and when i go to london ..who knows when i will get on here :( long flipping days just meeting after meeting :( i will have withdrawals...so making up for it now :thumbup:


----------



## oldbirdni

hmmmmmm ???? didnt think so young lady !!! caught me thinks ! .... but as its Friday and your gonna share any ill gotten gains from a red headed clown then I'll let you off !!!
could just imagine no1 as sinead o connor !! i think it'll be pretty cool , she however is not so convinced!!:wacko:


----------



## moggi

Mosnippy said:


> well... probably seems really stupid but..still haha we went to try the 1955 burger and i was highly disgusted that i only had two really tiny pieces of bacon and not even a half a teaspoon of the onions...it just got my blood boiling... haha my poor OH was just laughing at me..and going yes dear..yes dear.. as i babbled on and on and onnnnn...lol i wasnt having it! you pay for a burger that should look like they have advertised!!
> 
> right??? haha

I passed a sign for a double cheeseburger (mcds) and thought mmmmmmm that looks lovely. Reality when I got it few mins later, like rubber and cheese even got some hard edges, nice lol. Last sunday saw advert for something italian godfather box meal thingy at kfc, reality falling apart, a bit dry, you get the idea. I've been ordered by oh to only eat healthily from now onwards. Haven't told him about the whole pork pie i scoffed on way home from uni :rofl:


----------



## oldbirdni

whoo hoo way to go Moggi !!! well its protein and carbs so i'd say yes thats healthy !! :haha:


----------



## moggi

pmsl yes you have a point! 

I'm off for a bit, catch you ladies later :hugs::hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

ok hun speak later xxx


----------



## Mosnippy

:haha:what he doesnt know wont hurt him! lol 

i am terrible for takeways! the only one i enjoy really is the sweet chilli chicken wrap from maccies! that always is yummy...so far...and i had a few :blush:

i know i am bad..i will be better next week with work..i have ot my lack of motivation is just shocking haha


----------



## oldbirdni

well I'm sure i'll get blame for keeping you away from your work today :winkwink:
so i'll promise you that from Tuesday I'll give you peace .... ok ok so im going back to work but i'm only doing it so you can work !!!! see yet another sacrifice from st oldbird!!! :haha:


----------



## Mosnippy

aww you are the best! what more could a girl ask for in a friend!! lol 


god...how will i cope!!!!


----------



## oldbirdni

I know I know what can i say ..... the things i suffer for my pals !!!! never fear i'll keep checking your working via my phone ...youve been warned!!! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

damnit lol..going to have to be sneaky about it!!! lol 

just read a really randomn thing in my cosmo...men can actually lactacte... if that is the case why are they not breastfeeding lol..can you imagine haha


----------



## oldbirdni

because they are men , they might be able to do what women can but do they do it so good ???? do they hell !!!! lol :thumbup:
anyway the first time one of them got mastitis the child would starve to death !! and if i know men at all they would only lactate between hours of 9am and 6 pm ... they would dry up overnight!!! leaving it to ??? oh yes us women !!!:haha:


----------



## Mosnippy

:rofl::rofl:you speak wise words or great one!!!

whooop whoopp OH leaving in 10 min to get home yayyyy....but that also means we go to his mom early :dohh: damn...waht a great friday night lol spent with his mom!!!! changing her damn leg dressings cause she is a stubborn old bat lol


----------



## oldbirdni

oohhh lucky you spending evening with out law !! wish it was me .... not!!! i'm gonna wrap myself around the inside of a bottle of blossom hill !!! ill be thinking of you though!! :happydance:right off to finish dinner and take the cherub !! speak later hun x


----------



## Mosnippy

outlaw!!! brilliant!!! 

im gonna drink the smirnoff ice first... only way i can deal with her!!!

have a fab evening!! thanks for keeping me outta work today!! always appreciated lol..

not sure how much i will be on tommorrow..as i am supporting my boys in green in gold in the world cup match..than off to meet my mate!!!

but chatt sooonnn have funnn
xx


----------



## Mosnippy

:cry::cry: the evil :witch: has reared her ugly head! so feel ultra crap :( she really has come with full force :( 

serious chocolate needed asap lol 

hope you ladies have a great weekend 
:kiss:


----------



## moggi

Mosnippy said:


> :cry::cry: the evil :witch: has reared her ugly head! so feel ultra crap :( she really has come with full force :(
> 
> serious chocolate needed asap lol
> 
> hope you ladies have a great weekend
> :kiss:

Awwww No Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

Awww chicken thats crap !!! well only one thing for it ......chocolate !!! well three things actually ..... duvet chocolate and wine !!!:hugs:
How you feeling mogs ? xx


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> Awww chicken thats crap !!! well only one thing for it ......chocolate !!! well three things actually ..... duvet chocolate and wine !!!:hugs:
> How you feeling mogs ? xx

I'm good thanks hun. Still having probs with those damn hormones though! Lol. Crying one minute, ok the next, you get the idea. OH seems to have gone all weird with me too. Said hes just in shock and still letting it sink in, how does he think i bloody feel?! I dont think its helped by the fact nobody knows yet. Nearly told eldest daughter this morn but chickened out lol. Really cant risk exhusband finding out yet otherwise all hell will break loose.

Enough about me, are you ok hun?


----------



## Jodes2011

moggi said:


> oldbirdni said:
> 
> 
> Awww chicken thats crap !!! well only one thing for it ......chocolate !!! well three things actually ..... duvet chocolate and wine !!!:hugs:
> How you feeling mogs ? xx
> 
> I'm good thanks hun. Still having probs with those damn hormones though! Lol. Crying one minute, ok the next, you get the idea. OH seems to have gone all weird with me too. Said hes just in shock and still letting it sink in, how does he think i bloody feel?! I dont think its helped by the fact nobody knows yet. Nearly told eldest daughter this morn but chickened out lol. Really cant risk exhusband finding out yet otherwise all hell will break loose.
> 
> Enough about me, are you ok hun?Click to expand...

ooooh your ex husband sounds like mine!!!! :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Jodes2011 said:


> ooooh your ex husband sounds like mine!!!! :hugs:

Awww Jodes I am actually really worried, but can't let him keep on bullying me. Divorce should finally be through in the next few weeks. :hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

moggi said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh your ex husband sounds like mine!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Awww Jodes I am actually really worried, but can't let him keep on bullying me. Divorce should finally be through in the next few weeks. :hug:Click to expand...

don't envy you there hun i got divorced 2 years ago and got married again last year to my wonderful dh. When i was pregnant with my last 2 boys my ex wasn't happy and made life very difficult for me and dh. I have 2 boys with my ex so i have no choice but to stay in contact with him. He was that pissed with me he tried to get residency over my 2 eldest. :growlmad: and this all happened whilst pregnant. I was in and out of hospital so please try and don't let him get to you. It's bloody hard i know but you need to look after yourself now that your pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

aw moggi take few days to let in sink in, fell for you about ex my divorce was thro last year hope yours comes thro soon xx
me im couch bond cant or dont have the strenth to move lol love hormones i do!!!! NOT

having some cuddle time with oh so not all bad


----------



## oldbirdni

Mogs you leave your ex to me hun ...... I'm getting a patio built just now :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:send me his measurements and I'll do the rest!!!! :thumbup::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## oldbirdni

Hey mosy ... hi huney i'm home!!! :haha::haha: you feeling any better chick xx


----------



## moggi

Jodes2011 said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh your ex husband sounds like mine!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Awww Jodes I am actually really worried, but can't let him keep on bullying me. Divorce should finally be through in the next few weeks. :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> don't envy you there hun i got divorced 2 years ago and got married again last year to my wonderful dh. When i was pregnant with my last 2 boys my ex wasn't happy and made life very difficult for me and dh. I have 2 boys with my ex so i have no choice but to stay in contact with him. He was that pissed with me he tried to get residency over my 2 eldest. :growlmad: and this all happened whilst pregnant. I was in and out of hospital so please try and don't let him get to you. It's bloody hard i know but you need to look after yourself now that your pregnant. :hugs:Click to expand...

This is true, my youngest daughter is his and he raised my eldest from a few months so classes them both as his, and so do I to be honest. He has a complete inability to be happy for anyone else. My OH is dying to get his hands on him but I don't want it to come to that!! Divorce has been lingering on for absolutely ages since end of last year. I'd probably have remarried by now if divorce hadn't taken so long. He can't accept i'm in another relationship, but thats another story for another time lol. He's said some wicked things to me as recently as last week. Defo not letting him get to me this time, got to look after my little bean!! :hugs:


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> Mogs you leave your ex to me hun ...... I'm getting a patio built just now :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:send me his measurements and I'll do the rest!!!! :thumbup::haha::haha::haha::haha:

OMG YES PLEASE LOL :thumbup:


----------



## moggi

Mosnippy said:


> aw moggi take few days to let in sink in, fell for you about ex my divorce was thro last year hope yours comes thro soon xx
> me im couch bond cant or dont have the strenth to move lol love hormones i do!!!! NOT
> 
> having some cuddle time with oh so not all bad

I've been busy doing housework, knackered now, got to get a lighter vacuum. Funnily enough my friend gave it to me when she was pregnant because it was too heavy for her. 

I'm looking forward to some cuddle time later O:)

Hope you're feeling better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

aw mogs he sounds fab your ex, think he might be friends with my ex lol :( 

i am ok .....apart from hormones cried at everythinh on telly yesterday lol even horton hears a who cartoon boobs feel like cementbags an this morning i look like a one sided chipmunk thanks to swollen cheek which i think is abcess :( an to top ot off going to my outlaw today to cook her sunday lunch as she aint well .....so all in all im good lol

now moggs rest ,cleaning is dangerous i dont do it haha 

oldbird i like your thinking.... lol


----------



## oldbirdni

Mosy have you got pain from your tooth ,? When did it start to swell ? And do you have a small lump on your gum above any of your teeth on that side ??? X sorry for all the questions Hun but this is my domain ! Xx


----------



## Mosnippy

yeah there is a painful lump on the top right hand side of gum :( had one there few months back not causing toothache yet....thank god lol well they just fell odd the top of gum is sore :( so prob off to dentist tomoroz taking paracetomol


----------



## oldbirdni

Burst the gumboil love it will allow abcess to drain and stop any pressure so you don't get pain , can you take ibrufen ? It'll be better than paracetamol it'll help with inflammation xx and oldbird is ordering you to dentist tomorrow ! Lol xx


----------



## oldbirdni

Oh and you've got a sicnote so you don't have to suffer the outlaw too !! X


----------



## moggi

Mosnippy said:


> aw mogs he sounds fab your ex, think he might be friends with my ex lol :(
> 
> now moggs rest ,cleaning is dangerous i dont do it haha

Yeah he's great lol be even better on a different continent :happydance:

No I don't do much cleaning but thought it was about time I did, the thought of a baby ever being in this house forced me into action, probably take 9months to get it sorted :rofl:

Hope you're feeling better soon, things in the mouth are always sooooo nasty aren't they? Good luck with the outlaw :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

awww thats girls! sicnote didnt work still went.... my god what a long day lol moany old bag 4 bored kids one tiny flat just great lol 

doesnt seem to want to burst like its deepset so yip off to dentist deeepppppp joy! 

how are you ladies? had good day ok apart from cleaning, im lucky oh cleans i cook :) he finds it theraputic but i think my messiness really tests his zen haha


----------



## oldbirdni

Hi Hun missed you today was very quiet on here !!! Glad you survived the outlaw ! You will go to heaven you know !!! Lol ! I've done very little today couldn't be arsed. Just watched x factor and now contemplating bed and a good book!! What a life I lead eh ! X


----------



## Mosnippy

sounds like bliss to me!!! hate that its monday already tomorrow blah arghhhh lol 

whoever said sunday was a day of rest lied or was male!!! prob the lata , lol 

i missed bnb this weekend lol i had withdrawals ...never good lol 

xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Helllloooooooooo ladies!!!! 

sorry i been MIA..have not been feeling all that great! one thing after another! 

how are you ladies!
Oldbird good luck for today being first day back at work!! will be thinking of you... (as she types this in the comfort of her dressing gown)

Mogs how are you hun? has it sunk it yet you have a lovely little bean!


----------



## moggi

Awww mos :hug: hope you're feeling a bit better now? No still hasnt sunk in, despite bean waking me up almost every hour overnight for a wee or wondering if i'm going to throw up lol. Lovely not, but its worth it. Think he or she is trying to get me ready for those future night feeds lol.

Hope all goes well today oldbirdni, thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Old bird,have a good day at work today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

:hugs: awww the joys of a little :baby: but alll worth it! nice thing you have older kids so they can help out now!! 

im not 100% am on antibiotics and painkillers.my mouth is sooooreeeee...Think OH is loving it as thats the only time I keep quiet lol i hate toothache..im a big baby...give me tattoss piercings the works no problem..tooothacheee i :cry:.. yay...also on top of having :witch:

i just want to :sleep::sleep::sleep:

have to get better by weekend!!! as off to see Lee Evans on saturday!!! have to be able to LOL!!

have you been to the dr yet? :hug:


----------



## oldbirdni

Thanks girls deed done notice in !!! Xx


----------



## Mosnippy

How was it?? 

You earned yourself some choco an blossom hill :))


----------



## oldbirdni

Well going into work and facing my pregnant co worker was harder than I thought it would be , really wrenched the heart strings I can tell ya , it's actually a relief that I'm leaving to be honest at least I know that I only have a few days left , feel a total bitch feeling like it but it's too new a d still as I found out today extremely raw x


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

Copius amounts of both needed deseparatley mosy !!!! Missed my Muskys today hopefully will be on tomorrow during the day and we can catch up x glad things going well mogs and poor mosy hope antibiotics have kicked in by now love xx


----------



## Mosnippy

AwW oldbird big hug for you! Couldn't imagine having to deal with that! But atleast its not for much longer! I think you need hardcore snack....time for chocolate liquors :) lol least you can have them during day an just say you having chocolate! 
Yes tommorrow diff a catch up miss you guys! I been in bed most of day with lovely migraine that started last night!!! Worst I can eat haha an even woses chocolate makes my teeth ache!!!!! Its the end of the world lol 

Sleep tight my muskys chat soon xx


----------



## oldbirdni

Good morning Girlies !!! Look at the time of this Post !!! Am I super keen or what ???? Anyway just wanted to say ..... Mosy get up you've got work to do !!! Lol and moggi you stay in bed and take it easy !!! Eat chocolate and chill ( well mosy. Chocolate hurts your teeth just now ! Lol ) and I'll do my very bestest to get on today and catch up ( or do I mean Catch mosy out for skiving again ????? ) speak soon my lovely Muskys xx


----------



## oldbirdni

P.s can whoever gave me this cold please take it back , very generous of whoever the donor was but not gratefully received !!!! Hahhaaha x


----------



## moggi

Morning Hun, yeah you're super keen this morning aren't you? Lol. Think i've got a cold coming too, i've got a suspiciously sore throat. Hate colds as much as hormones lol.


----------



## oldbirdni

Ah now mogs , I had a sore throat when I was first preggers too. In fact it was so sore I'd written it in my diary and it was a week after my bfp then just disappeared ! Be interesting to see if it happens to you xx


----------



## moggi

Thats intetesting, i'll have to let you know. I'd quite like it to magically disappear now lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

Yyyaaawwwnnnnnn.... Morning... Did you pee your bed or summat???? Lol super early.... Sorry to say I'm typing from the comfort of my bed!! 

Skiving me??? Moi??? Never lol... Ok maybe a little but This time I'm genuinely not well... lol ... Hate that it's knocked me so much :( I felt better before taking antibiotics ... Go figure!!!

Aw mogs hope your throat gets better... Or maybe it just needs sum lubricating lol ... I know to early for that lol


----------



## oldbirdni

Oi mosy !!!! Some of us are at work you know !!! Is it the a/b that are making you feel pants ? What did they give you.?? X Be interesting to see if it does disappear mogs xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Work ??? What is this word you speak of??? Lol 

I am hoping it's the a/b I'm on amoxicillin 250mg starting to feel a bit me again lol 
If only had sumone to bring me tea in bed now that would be bliss :) 

With all that going on forgotten about the witch an am happy to see she is packing her bags an leaving with is great as normally I'm 7 to 8 days full on :) yayyyy 

How's things your side?


----------



## oldbirdni

Lol , well they are certainly getting their pound of flesh out of me here !!! So much for being eased back gently!!! I'm doing your work too madam !!! Lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

oh good does that mean i can take another day off??? lol xx


----------



## oldbirdni

No!!! Tomorrow is your turn to work and I'm taking the bloody day off !!!! Lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

lol ok ok ok..you earned it.... you put your feet up and i will walk down the stairs to my office lol...

i actually managed to get up and cook dinner tonight. whooo hooo.. 

really craving chocolate...big time lol...but dont want to risk it!! damn teethhhhhhh!!!! bet its karma comming to bite me in the ass to make me eat better!!


----------



## oldbirdni

And I should think so too !!! While youve been pyjama bound I've been slogging my guts out. !!! I've even eaten chocolate for you damn it !!! Lol x but I've come up with a cunning plan to fool your poorly toofy peg ...melt the choccy dunk fruit in it and kid on your eating healthy ,,,, voila !!! :wacko:


----------



## Mosnippy

By George I think you got it!!!!! Genius!!!! You have to get a knighthood fir that!!! 
Dame st oldbird lol :) super bird to the rescue!!


I actually did a bit of work tonight back yo grindstone tomorrow! Arghhh lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Morninggggggg Muskys ....I'm up lol blady miracle :) but it's Thursday so not to bad!!

Mogs you ok girl?? You been quiet? How's the ickle bean?


----------



## moggi

Morning girlies :) I'm good thanks. I'm pretty sure the ickle bean is ok, they've been making me feel really rough so i take that as a good sign lol. Can't believe its a week tonight since i found out!! Hormones are on overdrive as you might imagine, sat and cried yesterday for absolutely no reason. I think the kids are getting used to me now lol, they just check i'm ok and leave me to it. Embarrassing isnt it? Didnt feel like this with either of the girls, maybe its because i'm so much older or maybe its a boy this time. Just have to wait and see won't I? 

Love the fruit dipped in melted choc idea although seems a bit too healthy for us!! Getting mental images of strawberries dipped in chocolate mmmmmm lol. Might have to buy a bar of fruit and nut instead :)


----------



## Mosnippy

awww so you told them then? how did it go? oooo a little boy...yes could be they normaly the ones that give grief haha shame but i bet its not easy feeling crap i hate it never mind its not related to bean baking lol 

cant wait for weekend! well yes and no...off to lee evans saturday..then sunday i am off to london :( till following saturday arghhhh how will i manage a whole week!!!


----------



## moggi

You are busy! Really hope you feel better soon. You don't mind feeling crap when its related to bean baking do you but any other time is just crap! 

Yes told the girls for a couple of reasons, one being that its my eldests 18th this Saturday and she would have thought it very strange that i wasnt drinking on her night out lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

ahhhhhh that is a good reason! how did they take it?? have you told your mom yet?

have you been to the dr yet? god i sound like a mum haha

cant beleive its a week already that has passed! seems like just yesterday you sent us the note to say BFP! 

i dont want to go to london :( its for work...and it just gets me totally out of routine! long meetings all day then group dinners.. i like my quiet little routine! 
on the plus i get to go see my bessie friend and her little baby boy..so i get to munch for the day so not alll bad i guess..oh and i see my mom haha


----------



## moggi

This probably highlights just how dull my life is but a week in london, all day meetings and group dinners sounds like the high life to me :rofl: Seriously though, i bet those meetings drag on dont they?

Kids took news really well. Eldest said she already knew?! Youngest said have you got anything else to say mom coz I'm going out now. After she'd discussed it with her friend she came back all excited about it lol. Teenagers eh? 

Yes my mom knows, shes very surprised it happened so quickly as we all are, but happy.

Went to doctors Monday, they were also shocked lol. Gave me midwifes number and told me to ring her next Monday when i'll be 6wks. So i'll have more news then :)


----------



## Mosnippy

awww so glad! now you can sit back and enjoy your bean as everyone happy lol 

i guess i am not excited as i used to live in london for 4 years..so i find it so frustrating damn miserable people always in a rush lol..but yeah its long days so in office early, than spend all day in one room together! yay! no time to do your own work, and spend all night with the same people!!! blahhhh i just get so knackered lol as your working day gets extended! damn people that want these things! its nice to see my colleagues from all over the world..but not for the all day meetings! 

my OH kiddies , the two youngest are pushing for us to have a baby.. all we hear from her...we havent told them we trying as..no guarentees i can have thanks to PCOs..but will see what happens lol


----------



## moggi

Yeah actually I see your point about going to London lol. 

Ex-husband doesn't know yet and I know he is going to make my life hell when he does. Really not looking forward to it. Just waiting for him to sign his part of the divorce. Its been dragging on for far too long now.

Awww mos, fingers crossed you (and everyone else) wont be waiting for long :hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

Oi!!! Get on with your work mosy !! Lol x need chocolate bigtime !!! Hi mogs glad your ok missed ya chicken xx


----------



## moggi

Missed you too hun :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

heyyyy how come i get shouted at!! lol i am working... beleive it or not!!! arghhhh tables and spreadsheets...anyone fancy doing them? i pay in chocolate???

actually speaking of chocolate..i now have a very very lucratic contact in the chocolate industry lol....my cousin is working in a choco factory..milk buttons!!! and he can get 1kg of them for £1.50...he is so my fav cousin right now!!!!! 

random piece of info there for you!!


----------



## moggi

Mmmmmmm choccy buttons, I likey lol


----------



## Mosnippy

its fffffrrriiiidddayyyyyy Muskys!! yay!!!! 

hope you both had a lovely evening..mine was well...interesting to say the least! got to spend it with my OH and his ex-wife and her OH with the kiddies..as it was open night for the highschool she might go to! 
always awkwardddddddddd! also his ex and her OH have a little baby..always feel weird around her! and OH is always nice..never says a word out of place..if that was me I would be bitttcchyyyy to hell and back lol but i guess that is why i love him heart of gold! even if her OH was/is the neighbour she had an affair with that was like 19 at the time she was 30 odd etc... always fun in my world haha

busy weekend ahead...have kiddies this weekend.. aswell as going to see Lee evans tommorrow...then off to london sunday...argh gotta pack lol 

suppose first have to get through work! blahhhhhh

have a good day girls!


----------



## Desperado167

Lucky u ,I love Lee Evans ,he's so funny ,enjoy,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

thanks Desperado! we bought the tickets over a year ago!! and it took me 2 hours to get him! lol I am hoping to have sore cheek bones on sunday! :)


----------



## Desperado167

Mosnippy said:


> thanks Desperado! we bought the tickets over a year ago!! and it took me 2 hours to get him! lol I am hoping to have sore cheek bones on sunday! :)

Omg u def will ,I love him ,so does dh ,can't wait to hear how it goes,:hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

Hellllllooo Muskys !!! God what a couple of days I've had. ! Not quite as awkward as your evening mosy but hellish non the less ! Work is well ... A 4 letter word &#57432;&#58369;!!! Thank goodness for Friday evenings is all I can say !!! Hope you enjoy Lee evans Hun I'll be thinking about you !!! Xx


----------



## moggi

Sounds like you need to crack open the Blossom Hill hun. 

Mos have a fab weekend.

I've got my daughters 18th night out tomorrow, don't know how i'm going to keep awake lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

awww thanks ladies!!

happy 18th to your DD, hope you have a good night even if you sat in a corner sleeping lol atleast you will be there!

I have to agree with you Oldbird... I worked my butt off today....yes i did!!! lol glad its weeeekkkeeennnddd!!!

have a fab weekend will try check in with you ladies wen i can..normally madhatters tea party when kiddies are here...blossom hill on tap haha.

xx


----------



## Mosnippy

hey hey ladies

hows your weeekend?? 

OMG lee evans was the funniest..didnt have to stand in queues for the ladies as litterally pissed myself laughing lol my jaw ached heis a legend..

but as all things come to an endi am now sat on virgin trains travelling to london..so pants !!!!! 

buti did get pleasently surprised this morning whilst moaning i didnt want to go..OH just states well when you get back you should be ovulating so we gonna be busy so got summat to look forward to....i was like whattttt??? you paid attention to what i been saying?? lol bless him impressed me..as as soon as i say ewcmhe goes ewwww lol 

well missed you ladies this weekend chat soon
xxx


----------



## oldbirdni

Hello Muskys ! Did you think I'd run away?? Well I've eaten my way out of my very own chocolate prison and swam through a lake of blossom hill just to say hi to my wee pals on here !!! ( oh the sacrifice !! Lol ) so mosy are you still up the smoke ? Or are you home yet ? 
Mogs is everything ticking along nicely with you ? I really hope so !
Three days left at work counting down now , then sun sea and sangria for me for one whole week ( 7 glorious nights in the sunshine isle of lanzagrote !!! Whoop whoop !!! :happydance::wacko: then new job.!! Have decided to go all out on the Bd ing next month so am stocking up on more vitamins than boots and iron tablets which are doing undescribable things to my inner workings ( or not workings ! Actually ! ) the things you do and yet oh won't look at a green vegetable !! And I'm being unfair even to ask him to try and eat a bit of broccolli !!!! I am a very very wicked woman !!!


----------



## Mosnippy

heeeeellloooo muskyssss oh i missed you guys!! 

i feeeeel like im in helll working us to the bone lol just got back to hotel :( but i guess the consolation is unlimited chocos all day on tables.... which would be rude not to eat lol then you know wine ordered at dinner which you cant let go to waste lol hard life lol !!!! 

still here till thursday then off to my mom lol missing my oh terribly but cant wait to get home to bd as the big o is approaching lol 

whoooppp so exciting oldbird jealous but so exciting dont dare get a tan lol

hope all well mogs ...

well i need sleep as starting at 6:30 tomorrow yayyy lucky me ....notttttttt

chat sooon xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Hellloooo!

its been awhile...have serious withdrawals..back to my cosy home office lifestyle! haha i know jammy sod i am!

how are you Oldbird?? when is the big TTC day? How was Rihanna??? 

HI Moggs how are you doing?? how is your been doing??

of course how is all the others that joined the post??

I am on the fab 2WW!!!!! I think tho we left it to late to BD :( but oh well.. always next month....grrrrrr

xx


----------



## Mosnippy

where are you musky's ??? where for owt thy muskies??

are you raiding a choco factory with out me?????


----------



## moggi

Mosnippy said:


> where are you musky's ??? where for owt thy muskies??
> 
> are you raiding a choco factory with out me?????

Sorry Hun, I've been on placement full time this week so don't have much free time to raid chocolate factories at the moment lol. Hope you're ok, I've sent you a pm. :winkwink:


----------



## oldbirdni

The wanderer returns !!!! Helllllloooo Muskys sorry about the disappearing act wasn't intentional just been crazy since my holibobs !!! Rhianna was ammmmaaaazzzinnnngg !!! If not a little er... Dare I say ... Slutty !!!! All boobs bums and gyrating hiPs !! But then if I had her body I'd be gyrating my hips at e ery opportunity too !!! Lol oh those were the days ... Sob sob !! 
Anyway Hols were amazing hot hot hot ! Free flowing wine and lots of well you get the picture !! 
The witch choose to appear on day 3 which was awful kind of her!!! Sorry that ended that !! So had todrink and eat Instead !! Oh the sacrifice !! New job started and so far so good ! Just four days in but seems good , hope everyone is ok and catch up soon xxx


----------



## Mosnippy

helllooooooooo.....

awwwwww the blady witch...so lovely of her! but glad you had a nice time dispite that! 

glad new job is going good! i havent been on here in a while...freaking work is a bit overloaded at moment..which is just not on! how dare they haha!

well coming up close to my ripe stage lol soo fingers crossed its our month! 

when can you start TTC? soon? 

and agree... if i had it..i would flaunt it too..haha.. rihanna will get old and gravity will hit her..lol.. one can only hope!


----------



## oldbirdni

AAhhhh mosy your back too !!!! Hooray !!! X work ? You ??? Lol surely not !!!! :haha:
Well job is going really good , seemed to have fitted in ok and just found out we get a weeks wages as a chrimbo bonus !!!! Whoo hoo and boss takes us to pub after work every Friday so things better already !!!! Lol x 
We've started ttc. Well more ntnp at mo to be honest which was how it went last time so will see , bloody exhausted just now and feel a bit pants ... So who knows maybe have to call LO Lanzarote !!!! ( oh the shame !!!) xx how's ttc going with you any news for me ?? Xx


----------



## Mosnippy

hehe i know..me working...who knew?? atleast I am nice and warm and dont travel anywhere! haha nice comfy pj's all day lol

your job sounds fab! nice one! 

well, we still TTC my big O is coming up so been getting the OH to BD lol without him knowing its O lol well he knows but doesnt want to if that makes sense lol performance anxiety! silly man! lol so will have to just wait and see if its this month...sigh...

annnn Yayyyy on the ttc well the ntnp... fingers crossed!

i been taking mind off ttc by loosing weight...wanna be a yummy mummy lol..and i had to cut sugar out anyway..as at the moment i feel like i am dating my dentist.. 4 root canals and 3 crowns..seriously?? who has that all at once! my mouth just went ape...so it was bye bye chocolate!! :( just crapppp...but its getting easier! :) (she types while trying to forget that there are munchie chocos in cubboard from stepson that he left! the torture!)

guess its back to work...arghhh...have good day!!

xx


----------



## oldbirdni

Are you paying your dentists mortgage ????? Lol were you getting pain in all the teeth that needed root filling !!!???? I'd be a little suspicious if you weren't Hun to be honest cos that does sound a little excessive . Can see the point of crowns if they are going onto teeth that have been root filled as they tend to crumble


----------



## oldbirdni

Oops ! Hit send button before I'd finished typing !!! Doh !!! 
.... After root canal treatment . But if the crowns are on separate teeth I'd definitely query it as rc treatment and crowns are most expensive treatments apart from implants .
And would be a shame to let me eat all the chocs if youdont actually need to !!! Especially dealing with your outlaw on a regular basis and shock horror ... Working In your pjs !! ( I'm not jealous one bit .... Much !!!!) xxxx


----------



## Mosnippy

hiya, sorry taken me awhile to respond! i did type a long reply the other day and my flippin computer decided to throw a hissy fit and it didnt post and i lost it..blah blah and then i just couldnt be bothered to type again haha soz!!

on the teeth thing, they all where abscessed teeth! started with one, got given antibiotics, and then another tooth flared up, so back to dentist, yip that one was also dodgy from xray and then another one flared up and bham 3 flipping teeth! just madness! almost at the end of it now! only couple more to go! lol thank god i have bupa thanks to work! although i am sure they charging me NHS patient prices as all of it is only costing 204 squids?? i told em i am private and pay for them..so aint going to question it hahah.

i have found a way round the no sweets or chocolates..found a website that makes sugar free chocolates and sweets :D result and they taste nice! soooo yayyyy i dont feel so bad now! i can still have my fix and they healthy haha well sugarless lol so you can keep all the sugar filled chocies lol... 

Yayyyy on the ttc well ntnp thing.. lol bet you preggies before me! really gets a girl down..i do not know how woman do this month in and month out year after year! i couldnt! 3, 4 months now for me and i am thinking arghhhhhh.. 

i am in the dreaded 2ww am due for the witch around the 14th so will see if our efforts this month have paid off! lol

and sorry to dissappoint, i am not sat in my pj's haha.. i would have been if i didnt have a builder in today to fix a leak in roof! but the point is i am not today lol 

whats news your side? hows things???


----------



## oldbirdni

Sorry back atcha ! I've been away a while ... And only went to make a cuppa !!!! Kettles these days take weeks to boil !!!! Lol , anyway I'm here now and lying in my cosy bed for a few minutes before I have to take the cherub to work .. Damn it !! So how's the mouth ? And yeah that is def nhs Prices Missus cos one rct costs more than your paying !!! You jammy devil you !!! Good on ya ! Well still ntnp was out last month the wicked witch raised her ugly head.but then I shouldnt have been surprised as I couldn't be arsed with that bd mallarky too often last month so this month I'm being the queen of all seducers !!!!! Lol lucky old oh !!! Thing is I'm getting knackered and too old for all this sexy stuff everyday !!!! Lol still never mind needs must !!!


----------



## Sus09

I found the perfect thread! i hate hormones too!
I have been oversensitive this week, this cycle they have been a nightmare during and since ov. 
Hate what hormones foes to us sometimes....


----------



## Mosnippy

morning ladies!!!! how was the weekend? and Oldbird, Blimey that must have been one helluva tea! lol 

Welcom Sus! hormones are just crap..i spent the last week crying at everything that was on telly! even adverts! biting my OH head off for no reason then crying that I did it in the first place! hateeeee them....

please please send lots of baby dust! I think I just got my BFP...the witch was due today.. but had BFN every flipping day! haha POAS much!! but did one this morning not thinking anything..nothing popped up in 1 min (no patience) so thought just like all the others..went said bye to OH etc made tea. blah blah went back to loo..and there were 2 lines staring at me! i was like ok its evap lines...lets do another one... (wonderful IC to feed my POAS addiction) so second one a really faint line. within the time frame! 

so slightly FREAKKKIIINNGGGGG out! ok...im calm lol im hoping its not the test messing with my head! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

well it looks like iam truly up the duff haha i knewall the crying at everything wasnt normal hehe 

sooooo super nervous an excited...poor oh i wont shut up...trying to think of cute way totell his kids an my mom hmmmmm 

hows you oldbird? you next come on get the sexy outfits out an seduce awaylol 
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## moggi

Congrats hun i'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

Omg mossy I'm so pleased for you hun !!!!! This is amazing !! Mogs and you !! Whoo hoo ... Well I just might be joining you both , I'm having some very weird 'things' going on too !!! The swollen veiny tingly boobs and the tiredness like before so you never know !!! The two muskys may well be three again shortly !!! Lol xxx ohh I'm gonna be an auntie again !! Zx


----------



## Mosnippy

oldbirdni said:


> Omg mossy I'm so pleased for you hun !!!!! This is amazing !! Mogs and you !! Whoo hoo ... Well I just might be joining you both , I'm having some very weird 'things' going on too !!! The swollen veiny tingly boobs and the tiredness like before so you never know !!! The two muskys may well be three again shortly !!! Lol xxx ohh I'm gonna be an auntie again !! Zx

thanks hun :flower: i am still in absolute shock! one big ball of emotions!!

how you feeling??? when can you test? or when is AF due? be great if you join us!! the 3 musketeersss!!! or (uptheduffsketteers haha) :happydance:

congrats on being an auntie again! (probably not what you wanna hear when you trying for your own bean... have a chocolate!!:hugs:)

I was telling Mogs my smell has kicked in...wow what an experiance! i could smell my dentist beef and onion pie he had for lunch! so funny! just waiting now if MS will kick in..

still in shock lol but also really tired...:sleep: great i work from home i can have a little nap at lunch lol...ohhh the perks :winkwink:


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh and I realllyyy do hate hormones now!! lol my god i cry at everything! or get cross at the drop of the hat...then cry cause i got cross haha

ohh the joy!!!


----------



## moggi

oldbirdni said:


> Omg mossy I'm so pleased for you hun !!!!! This is amazing !! Mogs and you !! Whoo hoo ... Well I just might be joining you both , I'm having some very weird 'things' going on too !!! The swollen veiny tingly boobs and the tiredness like before so you never know !!! The two muskys may well be three again shortly !!! Lol xxx ohh I'm gonna be an auntie again !! Zx

Ooooh sounding hopeful, fingers crossed :happydance: xx


----------

